# Co2 pressure



## brycie1978 (3 Oct 2012)

Can co2 put enough pressure in an aquarium to make it burst, just checking because i just re-done all my aquarium with co2 & out of the blue when I wasn't expecting it my tank burst.

350 litres can make a right mess of your house  

Just thought I would ask, don't know if the tank being a corner tank would have made any difference or would it???


----------



## ceg4048 (3 Oct 2012)

Hello,
        No, this is a physical impossibility. Apart from the strength of the glass and glue bonds, the tank is vented to atmosphere, so the gas escapes and the pressure exerted against the walls of the tank can never exceed normal atmospheric pressure plus the pressure exerted by the weight of the water. The gas then escapes into your apartment. Presumably, your apartment is also vented to atmosphere and that's why your glass windows will not shatter and the walls of your apartment will not explode. 

Your car tire, or your party balloon, on the other hand, can burst if you add too much gas because there is no way for the gas to escape, so pressure continues to build until structural failure occurs.  

There are things to worry about when adding CO2, but this is definitely not one of them.

Cheers,


----------



## brycie1978 (3 Oct 2012)

Thank's ceg

Just thought I would ask as the tank has been fine until the co2 & plants were added then after a week the tank just popped & with the thickness of the glass I never thought it would be possible to break.

At least I never had to search the whole house for fish lol, they were still in the small tank


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (3 Oct 2012)

Yikes, what broke? The glass or the silicon seal? 

I know this sounds awful, but did you get any photos?


----------



## brycie1978 (3 Oct 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Yikes, what broke? The glass or the silicon seal?
> 
> I know this sounds awful, but did you get any photos?




Was the glass that broke m8 no idea how it happened though as I said the glass was very thick.


I got a pic of it but I've got no idea how to add it.


----------



## brycie1978 (7 Oct 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Yikes, what broke? The glass or the silicon seal?
> 
> I know this sounds awful, but did you get any photos?




Here goes 

I looked on the forum for adding images, I tried ImageShack with no joy on the iPad so tried Dropbox theres a link to the pic i can't get it just to come up as a pic  :? http://db.tt/7Lj3YFpS the quality isn't the best with the camera on this but you can still see the damage.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (7 Oct 2012)

Wow, that would be so much water. Was there livestock in there?


----------



## Ady34 (7 Oct 2012)

Wow, that's really bad luck. never ever seen anything like that before. It looks like its been hit with a hammer!
Was it a new tank, old or second hand?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (7 Oct 2012)

Ady34 said:
			
		

> Wow, that's really bad luck. never ever seen anything like that before. It looks like its been hit with a hammer!
> Was it a new tank, old or second hand?



Definitely agree, it's taken some sort of impact so it seems.  You'd have thought it would go at the seals though wouldn't you if not?


----------



## brycie1978 (7 Oct 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Ady34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There was definately nothing hit it, my other half was sitting right beside it watching the TV & I was in the kitchen, I heard the noise & turned round & she was sitting on the couch like a drowned rat


----------



## brycie1978 (7 Oct 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Wow, that would be so much water. Was there livestock in there?



Nah m8 the fish were in another tank to let filter establish again & to let the plants take to the substrate.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (7 Oct 2012)

Sorry I do recall you saying that now you've said. Well that's a slight good thing. Hope the damage wasn't to severe mate. Bet you had some black mould on everything for a while after!

In my tank corner, the wall behind on the skirting there is some and that doesn't get 'wet'... Not unless you count the tetra aquart I picked up when half full and the bottom burst out of


----------



## brycie1978 (7 Oct 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Sorry I do recall you saying that now you've said. Well that's a slight good thing. Hope the damage wasn't to severe mate. Bet you had some black mould on everything for a while after!
> 
> In my tank corner, the wall behind on the skirting there is some and that doesn't get 'wet'... Not unless you count the tetra aquart I picked up when half full and the bottom burst out of



There wasn't to much damage just my flooring in my livingroom has been ruined although the rest of the house is carpets which can be cleaned, it was just a bit of a shock at the time & I'm pretty glad my house is a bottom flat  .

There is some mould on the skirting boards like you said but that will wipe off.

Corner tanks are'nt the easiest to work with anyway when it comes to scapes so I've got my eye on a new 5 or 6 foot tank with a sump which reading up on is far better than cannister filters & keeps water paramiters alot more stable aswell.

They do say everything happens for a reason lol, hopefully I see a better tank out of it  .


----------

